# Peach Phrag. besseae



## Heather (Feb 21, 2007)

Second time blooming for me, same color.


----------



## bwester (Feb 21, 2007)

Sweet!!! I like it! 
Well done, Heather.


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 21, 2007)

Heather--

Where did you get yours from? I really want one now!


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi T! 
I got it from Sam at Orchid Inn. There's been quite a few of these on ebay lately also.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2007)

It's beautiful. The dorsal is fatter than some I've seen


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2007)

Pleasant color, nice form and symetry.


----------



## bwester (Feb 21, 2007)

Heather said:


> Hi T!
> I got it from Sam at Orchid Inn. There's been quite a few of these on ebay lately also.



Shes lying!!! It was $9.99 at wal-mart, press the red button on the bottom and it dances to "Achey Breaky Heart" oke:


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> Pleasant color, nice form and symetry.



Thanks. It's on it's way to the New Hampshire show this weekend. I think they'll think it is "washed out" but whatever.....


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2007)

Rick said:


> Pleasant color, nice form and symetry.


 totally agree!! Beautiful Heather:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice but, show the whole plant to prove you didn't wonky the leaves!!!


----------



## LWSIS (Feb 22, 2007)

Very lovely and well grown....Larry


----------



## Heather (Feb 22, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Nice but, show the whole plant to prove you didn't wonky the leaves!!!



You know, that's not a very nice thing to say...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2007)

You should know I'm just kidding. oke: I thought you were sending me all your besseae and hybrids! :crazy:


----------



## Heather (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, it won second in best Phrag. species today. My other besseae won first. 

So there.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 23, 2007)

Heather said:


> Well, it won second in best Phrag. species today. My other besseae won first.
> 
> So there.



:clap: 

Which one is your favorite?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2007)

Heather said:


> Well, it won second in best Phrag. species today. My other besseae won first.
> 
> So there.


And you were worried that the judges would think the color was blah...


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 23, 2007)

Super flower! Good luck!


----------



## Heather (Feb 23, 2007)

Peach is my favorite, I thought the red one was a little ragged looking on the edges. 

What do I know? Red blinds people! 

Peter - you coming to the show?


----------



## Barbara (Feb 24, 2007)

Gorgeous and congrats on those awards.


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2007)

Heather said:


> Well, it won second in best Phrag. species today. My other besseae won first.
> 
> So there.



Congratulations!! What were you competing against out of curiosity?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey, that's great news. Now I have to work really hard on the ones yousent me so they can win awards too!


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's a photo I took today. I find that these new OZ bess crosses hold the blooms longer. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice photo. Yay beseeae!


----------



## Gilda (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations Girl !! :clap: 
I agree..the peach is beautiful ! If it holds it's blooms longer that is an extra bonus ! My dislike for straight besseae is the longevity of the blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2007)

Anytime you get tired of this one, Heather....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

BTW, what's that yellow thing in the background!?


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2007)

What, the wall? Or the really blurry upside down flavum I staked too late? (It's not staked anymore and has righted itself, btw).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

You know what I mean!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

BTW, that doesn't look like moms basement, or do you only bring them up when they're in bloom!


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2007)

The basement's finished. That's where they (and I) live. Really. No joke.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 13, 2007)

You going to take a picture of the growing area for us? You should be getting pretty good at making growing areas by now...oke:


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> You going to take a picture of the growing area for us? You should be getting pretty good at making growing areas by now...oke:



Nah, it's pretty pathetic. I do have the set up down though. 
Maybe once I get the light rail installed, not sure when that will be though. Thanks again, btw! I keep forgetting to let you know that it arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 13, 2007)

Heather said:


> Maybe once I get the light rail installed, not sure when that will be though. Thanks again, btw! I keep forgetting to let you know that it arrived safe and sound.



Did you end up having a second light rail?

Kyle


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes.... Although the one I sent to heather was still in the box that I received it in, so it was easier. PM me with your address and I'll get the other one in the mail for you. I might have time this weekend if I can finish my stupid taxes.

Ended up costing what for postage, heather? Something like 25 bucks. Probably more to Canada, just FYI.


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2007)

Yup, $26.


----------

